# crappie poles for jiging



## strat2012 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wondering what is a good pole for jiging for Crappie? An the length to get for fishing out of boat an casting from land?


----------



## mpw80 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a few of the crappie maxx rods from bps light weight and seem to have a decent amount of backbone for setting the hook..i prefer 9ftr for fishing off the boat..


----------



## croppie1 (Mar 1, 2014)

cabelas crappie pole by B&M 8ft great for bank or boat


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Good info. Take it.


----------



## strat2012 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------

